# Does anyone have a rabbit that makes noises while in a deep sleep?



## doodlebugger (Apr 20, 2016)

Our nearly 5 year old mini lop has been doing this for the better part of the last 6 months. For the most part, it has not been concerning, but he had a bit of an upper respiratory thing about a month ago, and I have been more observant lately just to watch that it doesn't come back. He just had a dental trim about a week ago. He recovered fine as far as I can tell, and he does have arthritis which is treated with daily pain meds. The only other weird thing is that he has one spot on his back leg that he keeps grooming (and the fur always feels matted) but our rabbit savvy vet had no concerns about it. Nothing out of character - eats, sleeps, poops like normal. Today he did have a sneezing fit, but it was after he dunked his head into his water bowl for a drink. I have noticed at times, when he is sleeping really heavy, that he makes a bit of a tiny whistle type of noise....almost like snoring? It's hard to tell if it's always been there or not. His cage is next to my desk, and I usually don't notice the sound unless everyone has gone to bed and it's quiet in the house (and obviously if he's in a deep sleep). Do you think I should be concerned?


----------



## Akzholedent (Apr 21, 2016)

My Holland Lop does the same thing. Pippi is a snorer... 

My other rabbit, Ellie, likes to grunt every time you walk up to her. She used to be rather hostile, but since being spayed, the grunt is more like a, "good to see you, hoomin. Give me food!" ^_^


----------



## Whiterabbitrage (Apr 22, 2016)

Harvey snores sometimes, it's a soft sort of whistling squeak.


----------



## ravenmoore36 (Apr 23, 2016)

Just keep an eye in him. My boys has respitory problems whistles or gentle huffs are normal for him. When he is having bother you can really hear it.


----------



## doodlebugger (Apr 23, 2016)

He has not had any more of the sneezing fits, but while we were taking one of our other bunnies in for a check up, we did have a discussion with our rabbit savvy vet. She gave us some Baytril and said to keep an eye on him, and if he showed any further symptoms, we should go ahead and start him on a course of the Baytril. She said it would not hurt him if it's not truly an infection, but if the sound stops after we start giving him meds, we will know it was related to an upper respiratory issue rather than snoring. He seems really well, and the only time we hear this sound is when he lays stretched out on his stomach with his feet stretched out in front and in back, and when he is in a very deep sleep. Our female is very noisy, and we know what is normal for her, but since we had only heard honking very little from this bunny (usually when he is feeling amorous and wants to hump you), we were a bit concerned. Our vet didn't seem alarmed since he has no other symptoms. Our other little bunny, a male, has chronic sinus issues (resulting from dental overgrowth into the sinuses) and he is medicated often for his issues and he never makes these squeaky sounds unless he is cleaning his back. So, we will wait and see. I'm glad to know that some rabbits do snore!


----------

